# Hoja de papel VS Goma de borrar



## Limbo (Ene 25, 2010)

Buenas gente,

Estando hoy todo el dia con matematicas, con lapiz de mina en mano y goma en la otra, me ha surgido una gran pregunta. La cuestion es que yo personalmente prefiero hacer los calculos en una sola hoja e ir borrando cuando compruebo que estan bien, y lo hago por no gastar hojas, pero al mismo tiempo que ahorro papel, gasto goma  (Que deduccion la mia) 

Medioambientalmente hablando,¿Que es lo que mas perjudica?¿Una hoja de papel o la goma que se gasta al borrar todo lo escrito? Decir que no me gusta ver muchos numeros en una misma hoja porque me marean  

La verdad es que es una estupidez de tema, pero es que estaba pensando en el origen de la vida y no se porque me llevo a esta pregunta D

Saludos!
P.D: Es posible que influya la hora que es (Aqui, en España) con mis preguntas absurdas.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 25, 2010)

depende de que material sea la goma de borrar,.... alguans estan hechas de harina vegetal. (migajon)  que creo que no son tan dañinas al medio ambiente. pero hayq ue ver cuanto energia se uso para hacer una. 
es fin, este tema seria algo como el tema de la celdas solares.

tambien se que para una hoja blanca, se usa cloro para blanquearlas. asi que es mejor usar de esas hojas de color cafe, que son mas economicas.

ya no se ni que estoy diciendo.
bye.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2010)

usa hojas de papel ya escritas de un lado, muchas veces tiran en ofocinas cientos de ellas que sirven ok para borrador y estan muy buenas.

¿ que es lo que mas contamina de lo que pusiste ??
vos.
al estudiar.
por que un dia seras grade y quizas ingeniero y realizarass proyectos.
y estos moveran a la industria.
y asi contaminas.

deja el papel y el lapiz, y el estudio, anda a un club hippye y termina en una casa en el bosque , en bolas con una o varias mujeres hipies feliz , cultivando la tierra, criando animales que seran tus amigos y co....(XXX) ..do con las chicas como conejo.

eso no contamina 

yo contamino, me quede aca yme gusta la electronica, hago desarrollos y ayudo a mantener a la industria y a la ciudad funcionando, leo el diario (fomento que se impriman ) , miro la TV ( fomento esa industria) , uso percloruro,plasticos, acidos, etc, etc, etc.
y ni miro a donde va eso.
en fin, no soy para nada parte de el ciclo de la naturaleza, solo estoy en la ciudad consumiendo y contaminando.

no te calentes, le feliz trata que lso demas sean felices a tu lado, no hagas desastres.......ya con eso te vas a distinguir en la marea humana.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 25, 2010)

> por que un dia seras grade y quizas ingeniero y realizarass proyectos.


Jaja Ya me gustaria fernando, ya me gustaria..  Pero por el momento tengo la edad en contra. No soy viejo, pero tampoco soy tan joven como para que me de tiempo en estudiar una carrera y que me quede tiempo para ganar experiencia laboral 
Ojala. Pero la verdad es que lo veo muy lejano de momento lo de la ingenieria, aparte de que debe ser dificil como intentar bailar una conga y soldar al mismo tiempo, pero bueno, gracias por infundarme tal ilusion.


> deja el papel y el lapiz, y el estudio, anda a un club hippye y termina en una casa en el bosque , en bolas con una o varias mujeres hipies feliz , cultivando la tierra, criando animales que seran tus amigos y co....(XXX) ..do con las chicas como conejo.


Siempre me quedaran los limones para hacer una bateria DD Leí que con miles de limones puedes tener un voltaje aceptable jaja Eso contamina??D Le preguntare a los conejos haber que dicen  Canales naturales de riego pequeñitos como conductores, un interruptor podria ser bien bien un pequeño agujero en el canal de riego con hierba a ambos lados formando una presa,y todo esto en mitad de un campo donde las vacas pasten y hagan sus necesidades menores en el agujero (Eso seria un Switch Random. Si es que existe eso ), y no sé, como carga podria utilizar un pedazo de carbon de la barbacoa de piedra de la aldea.. Y ya tengo un circuito simpleee en plena vida yuppi campera 


> yo contamino, me quede aca yme gusta la electronica, hago desarrollos y ayudo a mantener a la industria y a la ciudad funcionando, leo el diario (fomento que se impriman ) , miro la TV ( fomento esa industria) , uso percloruro,plasticos, acidos, etc, etc, etc.


Bueno, pero con estas cosas no las substituyes por otras para contaminar menos. Mi pensamiento vino de otra filosofia.



> no te calentes, le feliz trata que lso demas sean felices a tu lado, no hagas desastres.......ya con eso te vas a distinguir en la marea humana.


Y si no soy feliz tampoco me preocupa, porque me siento en la silla, enciendo el pc, pongo en la barra de direccion "forosdeelectronica.com" y tengo entrenimiento como para olvidar de que existo.. jaja Encima de olvidar que no soy feliz, aprendo, ¿que mas se puede pedir?

Saludos fernando!


----------



## palomo (Ene 26, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Y si no soy feliz tampoco me preocupa, porque me siento en la silla, enciendo el pc, pongo en la barra de direccion "forosdeelectronica.com" y tengo entrenimiento como para olvidar de que existo.. jaja Encima de olvidar que no soy feliz, aprendo, ¿que mas se puede pedir?



Dioses me doy cuenta que no soy el unico vicioso de este foro, conectado en el foro de las 2pm a 8:10pm, es lo bueno de mi trabajo quemeda esta oprtunidad,  

Yo si puedo pedir algo.....  Una novia que entienda mi vicio de la electronica, o al menos que tambien lo tenga, como envidio a un colega mio :enfadado: a su esposa tambien le gusta andar soldando y desoldando bichitos.   Yo quiero una asi


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

esto me gusto!! queiro ser hippie!!!

 "co....(XXX) ..do con las chicas como conejo"


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 26, 2010)

*Limbo*: Mira yo estudio ingenieria, y para estudiar o preparar finales, me hice una pizarra de vidrio , con fondo blanco ..

Entonces uso un marcador al agua, que se borran facilmente (Son los que usan en las universidades), y son muy baratos, la tinta también.

No hay nada mejor!

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 26, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> yo estudio ingenieria, y para estudiar o preparar finales, me hice una pizarra de vidrio , con fondo blanco ..



Ya somos dos 





Son de 1mt de ancho cada una.

Concuerdo contigo: No hay nada mejor!

Y como dice *Fernando*: contaminamos nosotros, y apoyamos el sistema mientras mas estudiamos.

... lamentable :enfadado:


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

odio esos pizarrones, hay que hacer mucha fuerza con el brazo para mantenerlo "erecto", ademas, no me gusta como me queda la caligrafia.

muy nena yo jejejeje


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2010)

estan muy lindas esas pizarras. 
si, no es para todo uso, hay cosas que mejor sentado en papel........

pero a veces uno quiere pensar caminando, dejar notas que no se olvide.
en fin, cosa de cada uno.

pero estan lindas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 27, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> me siento en la silla, enciendo el pc, pongo en la barra de direccion "forosdeelectronica.com" y tengo entrenimiento como para olvidar de que existo


En mi esa es una verdad absoluta. 



alexus dijo:


> hay que hacer mucha fuerza con el brazo para mantenerlo "erecto", ademas, no me gusta como me queda la caligrafia.


Con un poco de práctica se superan esas dos cosas. 



fernandob dijo:


> estan muy lindas esas pizarras


Gracias. Y como dices que hay cosas que mejor en el papel es cierto, para eso esta el escritorio de estudio (de lado derecho) y para estudiar en *Foros de Electrónica* está la PC (de lado izquierdo). ¡Que vida tan dura! 

Y es muy cierto aquello de usar hojas "recicladas" para hacer prácticas/ejercicios. 


PS: Disculpas por desviar un poco el tema.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 27, 2010)

> PS: Disculpas por desviar un poco el tema.


Que tema???? Pero si esto es Sala de charlaa ajaja Viva la libertad de cambiar de tema en la "Sala de Charla"
fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:

Publique el mensaje por hablar de algo que se me paso por la cabeza, pero nada mas, tranqui


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 29, 2010)

Yo tengo un dilema similar, pero... diferente,

¿¿ Existe una  relación inversa entre el consumo de energía y la velocidad que me ofrece mi ISP (proveedor de servicios de internet)???

Me explico: con el ancho de banda que tengo contratado, para descargar una película de las redes P2P me tardo (por ejemplo) 1 semana, teniendo encendido el pc unas 8 horas diarias, lo cual consume energía, afecta el calentamiento global (dicen algunos) y cuesta dinero.

Si duplico (o triplico) el ancho de banda se me duplica o triplica el precio que pago por el servicio de internet, pero se me reduce el valor de la factura  de energía y, de pasada, contribuyo menos al calentamiento global.

Esto nada tiene que ver con el tema, pero como es sala de charla podemos compartir nuestras preocupaciones


----------

